# Carryall-I Club Car Wont start please help!



## superfelriath (Jun 26, 2016)

So I have checked the battery which is good, the fuel level is high and oil seems to be at a good level. Someone was driving uphill and the engine died out. I am guessing due to a loss of torque. After leaving it for a while we were able to get it going again , but when it came to the hill it died again. I am guessing something has flooded, any info would be great! Also when the key turns on the generator works and the pulley attached to the generator works but it wont catch. So its clicking but not turning.


----------

